# Gaming PC für 600.-€



## stevem (29. Juli 2017)

*Gaming PC für 600.-€*

Hallo Leute

Da mein alter PC mittlerweile für die aktuellen Spiele schon etwas zu schwach wird, will ich mir einen neuen kaufen aber kann im moment nicht mehr als ca 600.-€ ausgeben.

Könnt ihr mir für diesen Preis was "gutes" empfehlen ? Auf dem PC sollten die aktuellen Spiele wie Mass Effect Andromeda, Dawn of War 3, Dark and Light usw. auf mind. mittlerer Auflösung gut (mit 30-60 fps) spielbar sein.

Meine Wahl ist bisher dieser PC. https://www.conrad.at/de/gaming-pc-...system-nvidia-geforce-gtx1050-ti-1515870.html 

Oder der hier https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/INTEL-i5-7500-8GB-1000GB-GTX1050::2889.html nur mit einer  4GB Palit GTX1050Ti StormX

Was denkt ihr darüber ? Könnten PC s meine Anforderungen erfüllen ?


----------



## xCJay (30. Juli 2017)

Also der PC von Conrad ist richtig schlecht. Der olle FX da ist extrem langsam und veraltet, da kann man net wirklich mit zocken.

Der Dubaro PC ist auch net so dolle. Der i5 ist in Zeiten von Ryzen nicht mehr zu empfehlen. Da bekommt man statt 4 Kerne mit 4 Threads, 4 Kerne mit 8 Threads was schon nen deutlicher Leistungsunterschied ist  Dazu wir das "400Watt Standartnetzteil" richtiger Elektroschrott sein. Also auch nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2017)

Der Conrad-PC hat ne schwache veraltete CPU, der dubaro wäre "ok", wenn du da eine 1050 Ti nimmst, aber du könntest - wenn ein i5-7500 möglich ist - zum gleichen Preis an sich einen besseren AMD Ryzen nehmen, der wie xCJay sagt dann 8 Threads hätte.


600€ ist halt leider ein "Scheißbetrag" aktuell, da Grafikkarten derzeit auch teurer sind als vor 3 Monaten und du bei Fertig-PCs eh oft noch draufzahlst, oft auch allein nur wegen Windows. Ich würde dir DRINGEND empfehlen, dass du Deinen PC lieber versuchst aufzurüsten - du kannst doch da sicher mind. Gehäuse und Festplatte übernehmen, vlt. auch das Netzteil - allein das würde bei 600€ Budget ne Menge bringen. Und sicher kennst du doch jemanden, der Dir vlt für ne kleine Zuwendung dabei hilft? 

Nebenbei: ob eine 1050 Ti dann bei den Games wirklich reicht für die Einstellungen, die du gern hättest, ist schwer zu sagen. Dummerweise hast du aber keine Wahl: die nächstbessere Grafikkarte, eine AMD RX 570, wird derzeit ab 300€ aufwärts gehandelt, also das doppelte einer GTx 1050 Ti. Die RX 570 kostete vor wenigen Wochen noch 170-180€...


----------



## stevem (30. Juli 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten.



Herbboy schrieb:


> 600€ ist halt leider ein "Scheißbetrag" aktuell, da Grafikkarten derzeit auch teurer sind als vor 3 Monaten und du bei Fertig-PCs eh oft noch draufzahlst, oft auch allein nur wegen Windows. Ich würde dir DRINGEND empfehlen, dass du Deinen PC lieber versuchst aufzurüsten - du kannst doch da sicher mind. Gehäuse und Festplatte übernehmen, vlt. auch das Netzteil - allein das würde bei 600€ Budget ne Menge bringen. Und sicher kennst du doch jemanden, der Dir vlt für ne kleine Zuwendung dabei hilft?



Naja mein System aufzurüsten bringt wohl eher nichts mehr.

Hier mein System;

AMD A8-6600K 4CPU -3.9GHz
8 GB Ram
NVIDIA GeForce GTX960 mit 4 GB

Festplatte wollte ich übernehmen aber als zweite zusatz Festplatte nutzen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Nebenbei: ob eine 1050 Ti dann bei den Games wirklich reicht für die Einstellungen, die du gern hättest, ist schwer zu sagen. Dummerweise hast du aber keine Wahl: die nächstbessere Grafikkarte, eine AMD RX 570, wird derzeit ab 300€ aufwärts gehandelt, also das doppelte einer GTx 1050 Ti. Die RX 570 kostete vor wenigen Wochen noch 170-180€...



Also wenn die GTx 1050 Ti und das Sytem von Dubaro besser sind als meines dann laufen die Spiele bestimmt mit mittlerer Einstellungen flüssig, den ich kann mit meinen System die Spiele schon auf mittlerer Einstellungen spielen aber teilweise nicht ganz so flüssig (15-30 FPS).


----------



## svd (30. Juli 2017)

Die GTX1050Ti und deine GTX960 (4GB) liegen in der gleichen Leistungsklasse. Die 1050Ti ist einen Hauch flotter, aber nie so weit voraus, alsdass es je entscheidend für die Spielbarkeit wäre.

Das berücksichtigend, könntest du einen PC ohne 1050Ti und Festplatte kaufen, da sparst du ja schon 200€, diese in einen Acht-Threader stecken und die GTX960 weiterverwenden, wenn dir eine 1050Ti ohnehin gereicht hätte.
So hättest du schon mal die bessere Basis für eine kommende Grafikkarte, als wieder nur einen Vierkerner mit zusätzlichen Ausgaben für gleichbleibende Grafikleistung.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kauf Dir einfach einen Ryzen 5 1600X oder so, ein passendes Board mit B350-Chipsatz und 2x8GB DDR4-2400 oder 2666-RAM, und dann wechselst du halt nur Board+CPU mit RAM, mehr nicht. Dazu ne SSD für Windows und Deine Lieblingsspiele, 240-256GB kosten ca 90€. 

Denn Deine CPU ist da halt GANZ klar der Schwachpunkt, das war nie eine "gute" CPU, sondern nur eine HTPC-CPU, also eher für nen Büro-PC oder PC zum Videos schauen usw.  Eine GTX 1050 Ti aber ist kaum besser als die GTX 960, d.h ein neuer PC für 600€ wäre zwar schneller, aber nicht WEGEN der Grafikkarte, sondern nur wegen der CPU, und da wärst du dumm, wenn du CPU + GTX 1050 Ti neu kaufst    nur CPU+Board+RAM, das reicht.

Vermutlich hast Du ein mATX-Board, d.h. du musst drauf achten, dass du dann erneut mATX holst, falls Dein Gehäuse ebenfalls eher klein ist. 


Board zB ein ASRock AB350M Pro4 oder MSI B350M Bazooka, je ca 80€
CPU ein Ryzen 5 1500X für 180€
RAM zB Crucial Ballistix mit der Bezeichnung BLS2C8G4D240FSB für 120€
SSD SanDisk Ultra II 240GB für 90€

Das sind dann zusammen 470€, und das wäre dann in der Summe besser als jeder PC, den du für 600€ bekommst. Allein wegen der SSD, die in einem Komplett-PC mit halbwegs guter CPU + 1050 Ti nicht drin wäre, wird der "Alltag" viel schneller sein. 

Und selbst für eine Festplatte mit 2000GB hättest du noch genug Geld über, sogar wenn du vlt noch ein neues Netzteil dazu nimmst, bist du dann erst knapp bei 600€.


----------



## stevem (30. Juli 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Die GTX1050Ti und deine GTX960 (4GB) liegen in der gleichen Leistungsklasse. Die 1050Ti ist einen Hauch flotter, aber nie so weit voraus, alsdass es je entscheidend für die Spielbarkeit wäre.
> 
> Das berücksichtigend, könntest du einen PC ohne 1050Ti und Festplatte kaufen, da sparst du ja schon 200€, diese in einen Acht-Threader stecken und die GTX960 weiterverwenden, wenn dir eine 1050Ti ohnehin gereicht hätte.
> So hättest du schon mal die bessere Basis für eine kommende Grafikkarte, als wieder nur einen Vierkerner mit zusätzlichen Ausgaben für gleichbleibende Grafikleistung.



Hmm Mist, habe gehoft das die GTX1050TI viel besser ist als meine GTX960 

Kann mir mal bitte jemand einen "günstigen" Ach-Threader PC posten ?



Herbboy schrieb:


> kauf Dir einfach einen Ryzen 5 1600X oder so, ein passendes Board mit B350-Chipsatz und 2x8GB DDR4-2400 oder 2666-RAM, und dann wechselst du halt nur Board+CPU mit RAM, mehr nicht. Dazu ne SSD für Windows und Deine Lieblingsspiele, 240-256GB kosten ca 90€.
> 
> Denn Deine CPU ist da halt GANZ klar der Schwachpunkt, das war nie eine "gute" CPU, sondern nur eine HTPC-CPU, also eher für nen Büro-PC oder PC zum Videos schauen usw.  Eine GTX 1050 Ti aber ist kaum besser als die GTX 960, d.h ein neuer PC für 600€ wäre zwar schneller, aber nicht WEGEN der Grafikkarte, sondern nur wegen der CPU, und da wärst du dumm, wenn du CPU + GTX 1050 Ti neu kaufst    nur CPU+Board+RAM, das reicht.
> 
> ...



Vielen dank für deine Auflistung, ich bin zwar was Hardware angeht recht begabt aber das ich Board, CPU wechsle darüber draue ich mich eher nicht den da kann man schnell was kaputt machen und in meinen Bekanntenkreis kenne ich keinen der bessere PC Kenntnisse hat als ich ;D Also bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes über als einen kompletten PC zu kaufen der das beinhaltet was ich benötige.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2017)

Frag doch mal im gesamten Kreis, oft ist es vlt auch der "kleine" Sohn eines Nachbarn, der so was kann  


Das Problem bei Fertig-PCs ohne "gute" Grafikkarte ist, dass dann das Netzteil oft ungeeignet ist. ODER zB so ein PC:  https://www.amazon.de/dercomputerladen-Aufrüst-eigenständige-Grafikkarte-notwendig/dp/B071S3LWBT da musst du dann Grafikkarte und Festplatte selber einbauen, so dass das EIGENTLICH okay wäre, aber: das Netzteil ist vielleicht ziemlich mies, das weiß man da halt nicht... es "reicht" sicher für eine GTX 960, aber es ist natürlich besser, wenn man alle Bauteile selber passend aussuchen kann.

Der Aufrüst-PC wäre von der CPU her sogar besser als meiner, dafür hat er keine SSD.  Hier wäre noch ein anderer Aufrüst-PC, wo die gleiche CPU drin ist wie die von mir genannte: https://www.amazon.de/dercomputerladen-Aufrüst-eigenständige-Grafikkarte-notwendig/dp/B07146FBYX  da ist aber ein "720W"-Netzteil drin, das ist 100pro irgendein Billig-Ding, das effektiv schlechter als ein 45€-Markennetzteil ist.


----------



## stevem (30. Juli 2017)

Alles klar, danke, dann weiss ich ja jetzt nach was ich suchen muss 

Und was sagt ihr zu diesen PC hier ?

https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/p...3232&cPath=&XTCsid=p8pe1973gbj8mp53ij0jl3vre5


----------



## xCJay (31. Juli 2017)

Nicht gut. Da ist irgend so nen Billiggraka drin, die brauchst Du ja nicht.
Dazu ein Einsteigermainboard was nicht zu empfehlen ist und ein viel zu schwaches Chinanetzteil. Also gar nicht gut das Teil.


----------



## stevem (31. Juli 2017)

Naja Netzeil und Grafikkarte tausche ich ja sowieso aus.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Naja Netzeil und Grafikkarte tausche ich ja sowieso aus.


  Wenn du Dir das zutraust, dann schaffst du bestimmt auch nen Boardwechsel. Schau Dir doch mal Videos an: 

- PC am besten auf einen Tisch legen, so dass die CPU und Grafikkarte quasi nach oben zeigen
- du nimmst die Grafikkarte raus, dann musst nur die alten Stecker vom alten Board abstecken, das ist der Hauptstromstecker, evlt. ein Zusatstecker 4- oder 8-Pin und die SATA-Stecker der Laufwerke plus eventuell am Board angesteckte Lüfterstecker.  Und die Stecker, die meist rechts unten am Boards sind und deren feine Kabel von "vorne" aus dem Gehäuse kommen
- dann entfernst du die Schrauben, die das Mainboard halten. Das sind mind 4 und maximal 9. Die sitzen an genormten Stellen
- dann greifst du das Mainboard, kannst es auch einfach am CPU-Kühler greifen, schiebst es ein wenig nach rechts, damit es hinten aus dem "Slotblech" rauskommt (da wo das Board seine hinteren Anschlüsse hat) und hebst du das Mainboard einfach aus dem Gehäuse raus
- du entfernst das Slotblech und steckst das neue Slotblech des neuen Boards ein
- du legst das Board ins Gehäuse, am besten leicht schief, so dass zuerst die hinteren Anschlüsse passend ins Slotblech "gleiten". Nachsehen, ob die Anschlüsse korrekt bei den Slotblech-"Löchern" zu sehen sind.
- dann legst du das Board langsam hin, übst aber weiterhin Druck in Richtung Slotblech aus, damit die hinteren Anschlüsse passend bleiben
- dann am besten als erstes die Schraube "links oben" reindrehen, damit die linke obere Ecke des Boards, wo die Anschlüsse sind, schon mal fix ist. 
- danach die Schraube rechts unten und dann nach und nach die anderen Schrauben
- Strom- und Datenstecker wieder aufstecken, evlt auch Lüfterstecker
- dann noch die Stecker, die von vorne vom Gehäuse kommen. Die Stecker haben kleine Beschriftungen, und in der Board-Anleitung steht genau, welches wo hinkommt. Wichtig ist aber an sich nur der PW-SW-Stecker, der ist dazu da, den PC ein/auszuschalten. Der Rest ist nicht so wichtig, zB LED-Anzeige bei Festplattenaktivität oder Reset des PCs usw.

Am besten übrigens schon vor dem Boardeinbau die CPU und den Lüfter aufs Board einbauen und das RAM. Das Board hierfür am besten einfach auf die Packung legen.



Ach ja, zu dem CSL-PC: die CPU ist TEILWEISE besser als bei den Amazon-links, da sie acht Kerne und 16 Threads hat. ABER der Takt ist wiederum nicht so gut wie beim Ryzen 5 1500X oder Ryzen 5 1600, so dass der Ryzen 7 1700 je nach Game dann doch sogar schwächer sein wird. Zudem ist da ein echt SEHR schwaches Mainboard im CSL-PC drin. Und im Gegensatz zu dem einen PC bei Amazon für 510€ (16GB) hat er auch nur 8GB RAM. Der andere Amazon-PC hat zwar auch nur 8GB, kostet aber dafür nur 465€. Und du solltest halt eh bedenken, dass du unbedingt ne SSD noch dazukaufen solltest. Da sind 540€ an sich schon zu viel.


----------

